# Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium



## The_Pullplayer (26. Dezember 2013)

*Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*

Hey, 
ich studiere Germanistik an der Uni Würzburg und für eine Hausarbeit habe ich eine kleine Umfrage erstellt, die meine Bearbeitungsgrundlage sein soll. Ich habe bereits zahlreiche Antworten, aber ein paar mehr könnten nicht schaden und da habe ich an euch gedacht. 

Die Umfrage dauert nur ein paar Minuten. Ich frage euch darin nach der Mehrzahl bestimmter Wörter, bei denen es mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt, also z.B. Pizza - die Pizzas / die Pizzen ...
Hier der Link:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1gDmhc0nNlyDBBQ80kcgpaNmrc72PxW31l99TCri_pDw/viewform

Ich hoffe, dass das in Ordnung ist, hier solche Links zu posten, aber ich brauche eure Hilfe und freue mich über jede zusätzliche Antwort!

Vielen Dank euch allen!


----------



## xpSyk (26. Dezember 2013)

Gemacht.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*

Habs mal auch gemacht^^ Viel Erfolg dir!


----------



## Xtreme RS (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*

Hab auch mal mitgemacht. Du Witzbold hast in der ersten Frage gleich einen Tippfehler! 

Nicht schlimm aber witzig!


----------



## Robonator (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*

Die Umfrage war aber kurz  
Hatte aber Probleme. Musste bisher noch nie in meinem Leben das Plural einer Couch nennen.


----------



## blautemple (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*

Habe auch mal mit gemacht


----------



## Crush182 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*

Mal rein aus Interesse: wozu brauchst du denn den "geburts-Wohnort" am Anfang ?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*

Vielleicht möchte er untersuchen, inwieweit der Geburtsort die Deutschkenntnisse beeinflusst? k.A.^^


----------



## The_Pullplayer (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Hab auch mal mitgemacht. Du Witzbold hast in der ersten Frage gleich einen Tippfehler!
> 
> Nicht schlimm aber witzig!



Klar, der Klassiker muss doch drin sein  An sich aber peinlich ...



Robonator schrieb:


> Die Umfrage war aber kurz
> Hatte aber Probleme. Musste bisher noch nie in meinem Leben das Plural einer Couch nennen.



Ging mir auch so und das macht es noch interessanter!


Danke euch, die bereits mitgemacht haben!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*



Robonator schrieb:


> Die Umfrage war aber kurz
> Hatte aber Probleme. Musste bisher noch nie in meinem Leben das Plural einer Couch nennen.


 Komisch, ich höre es fast jeden Tag 
 Done


----------



## Veteranboy (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*

Dabei  

Find ich echt ne coole Sache! Sind so Sachen dabei gewesen über die man eig. nicht nachdenkt...


----------



## mülla1 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*

Gemacht!  ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit weiter helfen


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*

Ebenfalls gemacht. 

Der ursprüngliche Plural von Pizza ist übrigens Pizze, nur soviel dazu.


----------



## seventyseven (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*

Habs auch mal ausgefüllt 

Couches ? Da war ich doch am grübeln


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*

Ich hätte es im Zweifel dann einfach Sofas genannt


----------



## The_Pullplayer (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Umfrage für's Studium*

Danke nochmals an euch! Binnen einem Tag 40 zusätzliche antworten und dank euch habe ich auch die 100er Marke geknackt. Ich denke da wird mein Dozent Augen machen, denn er hat so 20-30 ausgefüllte Fragebögen angepeilt ... Uni 0 : Community 1


----------

